# BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We have made a special purchase and bought out all the remaining stock from Eurospecsport of their full stainless 2.5" Exhausts.








These Eurospecsport exhaust systems are specifically designed to develop the highest power gains from the K- series turbo while maintaining good midrange drivability, a deep mellow tone, and low cabin noise and harmonic levels.
This cat back system uses a 63.5mm (2.5") pipe and includes a reducer adapter to fit the stock downpipe.
These systems use a slip over type clamp which allows for installation adjustments and provides a good harmonic barrier between sections.
Available in New Beetle fittment, but only in the dual under the valence tips as shown above.
Reg $620
-*Closeout priced at $399* + shipping
-Click Here to Buy

*_limited qty's_



_Modified by black forest ind at 10:52 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399 (black forest ind)*

How many are left?
Trying to decide if I got time to earn some legit cash, or gotta do something illegal.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399 (Beltaine)*

Only a few... Be careful doing whatever it is you must do


----------



## vwwwv (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399 (Beltaine)*

*Available in New Beetle fittment, but only in the dual under the valence tips as shown above.*
What does that mean exactly. Does my valence need a cutout, or do the pipes dip below the valence?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399 (vwwwv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwwv* »_*Available in New Beetle fittment, but only in the dual under the valence tips as shown above.*
What does that mean exactly. Does my valence need a cutout, or do the pipes dip below the valence?

For all Beetles, the pipes dip below the valence.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI Sale : 2.5" SS Eurospecsport Catbacks - $399 (black forest ind)*


----------

